# hi, on look out for advice tt roadster!



## shaz4473 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi, I am on the look out for an Audi tt roadster and thought I would drop onto this site to get some advice from current TT owners - best to ask the people who have rather than the people who sell!!!

I have been a convertible owner for the last 10 years so appreciate the care that has to be taken to maximise life of seals and hoods and therfore minimising any water ingress around the top.

What I would like to know is are there any issues with a roadster TT - I am looking to buy a 55/06 plate - that I should look out for? Is it known for water ingress or does Audi manage to produce cars without major problems with water? Is it a good softop car to have? Does the roof seal well and keep outside noise to a minimum? Is the roof easy to keep clean and does it weather well over winter as I will have to keep it outdoors all year.

Are there any general problems to look out for with the model?

Any advice gratefully received!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the TT forum... 

As I have never owned a ragtop, I am of no use whatsoever when it comes to advice... but I would say have a look in the SHow and Shine, there is info in there about looking after the TT rag, also drop a question in to the MK1 section, they are a knowledgeable lot and don't bite... well most of the time


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

And there was me about to suggest using the search function.

Is it known for water ingress or does Audi manage to produce cars without major problems with water? No problems except with the hose side onto the windows. Some people have had drainage tubes blocked, but easy to clean out (so I'm told)

Is it a good softop car to have? Definitely

Does the roof seal well and keep outside noise to a minimum? Can only compare to MG's, and it's far superior

Is the roof easy to keep clean and does it weather well over winter as I will have to keep it outdoors all year. Thats where ours lives, and no problem. Just a wash and scrub with Johnsons baby bath in the spring, followed by two generous coats of Fabsil, good as new for another 6 months.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Link to soft top care

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115683


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

triplefan said:


> Link to soft top care
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115683


See no need for me at all


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I agree with everything Mr Tipple, sorry Officer Dibble has said plus if you want you can buy a hardtop... 8)

I know of one going with a full fitting kit for around £800ish - not mine... :wink:


















Cheers

rich


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Just put mine through a rain test on the Isle of Skye for a week, it's the most it has been out in the rain since I bought it in January. No need to worry, haven't come across any leaks yet, car was a dream for the week, could have done with more than one day to get the roof down though  
Didn't find the road noise was too bad in 1400 miles covered.


----------



## shaz4473 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for input folks - I can see there is a lot of good information to be had on this site.

I must admit that the current car I have has made me wary about making a mistake again as have been disappointed(it is not an Audi) and am glad that I have been reassured that there is better quality to be had with the Audi brand.

Looks like it is just a waiting game for the right car to come up - or it seems in my area ANY roadster to come up for sale at the age that I am looking for.


----------

